# Unwanted Spotlighters



## dmavdmav (Jan 17, 2005)

Need ideas on how to deal w/relentless spotlighters. I'll be planting a screen of trees this spring. These guys think they're untouchable. They even honked their horn last night as they drove by, taunting me. All ideas wecome. Thanks guys


----------



## suzyandal (Nov 18, 2006)

Spike Belt !!!


----------



## dmavdmav (Jan 17, 2005)

thought of that, but need to stay within the law. Forgot to mention, 2 deer have been poached off this property.


----------



## captjimtc (Aug 10, 2005)

I thought it was legal in Michigan to shine on private property if it's before 11:00pm and not in the month of November. Correct me if I'm wrong on this please!


----------



## Pinefarm (Sep 19, 2000)

Contact Bradymsu and see if the legislature wishes to address the issue.

Minnesota just changed their rules, for the better IMHO.

http://www.duluthnewstribune.com/event/article/id/129106/

Published September 01 2009 

*New deer shining law in effect in Minnesota

A new shining law has gone into effect in Minnesota, aimed at reducing poaching opportunities and minimizing the disturbance of rural residents. *By: News Tribune, Duluth News Tribune 


A new shining law has gone into effect in Minnesota, aimed at reducing poaching opportunities and minimizing the disturbance of rural residents.

Deer shining is freezing deer in bright lights to temporarily immobilize them. Recreational shining is legal at times for viewing wildlife. However, previous statutes made it too easy for people to poach wildlife while posing as recreational shiners, according to Department of Natural Resources officials.

The DNR met with stakeholder groups to determine how to curb abuse.

Their collective opinion is that deer shining is a statewide problem, Capt. Rod Smith, a DNR regional enforcement manager, said. Its also one of the most common complaints to law enforcement officers.

Here are details of the new shining law, which took effect Aug. 1, according to a DNR news release:

Shining with firearms, bows

The old law allowed an unloaded and cased firearm or cased bow to be carried in the rear portion of a vehicle while shining. The new law prohibits shining with an artificial light while in possession of a firearm, bow or any other implement that could be used to take wild animals.

Shining without firearms

The old law allowed shining without firearms onto private agricultural or residential property or onto posted property until 10 p.m. from Sept. 1 to Dec. 31, with no time restriction the remainder of the year. The new law removes the Sept. 1 to Dec. 31 provision and allows recreational shining up to two hours past sunset throughout the year.

The old law gave people up to five hours to recreationally shine. That extended period generated complaints among farmers and rural residents, DNR officials said. Law enforcement officers found that the extended period also enabled poachers, giving them more time and cover as recreational shiners to scope out potential areas to poach.

Another change prohibits shining onto residential property or building sites, a common complaint to law enforcement.

The new law also allows a landowner to post agricultural, residential and

nonagricultural property as no shining.

An exception in the new shining law allows the retrieval of dead or wounded big game animals past sunset using an artificial light while on foot, as long as the person does not possess a firearm or bow and arrow.


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

It is legal, your correct. If the property owners don't like it they need to plant something so it's not visible from the road, problem solved.

We were driving around last fall shinning and someone shinned us from there house window, we almost hit a car coming towards us head on. We called the sheriffs department and they told the homeowner that he would be held responsable if he caused a accident so he should put his spot light away:lol:


----------



## BVG (Nov 18, 2004)

How often do they do this? Are they regular enough to get the drop on them?

If so I would&#8230;
-Stand by the road and ask them nicely to stop because it is scaring the hell out of your wife/mom/little girl (whatever works for you). Making it difficult for her to sleep at night. 
Feel free to make up family members, most normal human beings have a soft spot for small girls and old ladies. 

-Check with local Law enforcement. I know it would be a problem if some nut shined a bright light into my front yard. Maybe there is a way to make a complaint about them "casing" your private property?


-Have the kids play flashlight tag in the field.

-Run the deer off before the shiners arrive.

-Find a way to take the fun out of it.

I do not know if any of these are possible or would work but it sounds like you are ready to try anything.

Good Luck


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

We do alot of shinning in the fields around here. 

I will say this that i know my area good enough i will point the light down or at the truck until i get pass a house or what not. 

I really try not to shine anyone's front yard or house because i know i wouldn't like it.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

> The new law also allows a landowner to post agricultural, residential and
> 
> nonagricultural property as no shining.


At this point, just outlaw shinning. Countryside looks disgusting enough with all the orange and yellow no trespassing signs pasted everywhere. No need to add to the trash effect.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

dmavdmav said:


> Need ideas on how to deal w/relentless spotlighters. I'll be planting a screen of trees this spring. These guys think they're untouchable. They even honked their horn last night as they drove by, taunting me. All ideas wecome. Thanks guys


Close your bedroom curtains! :yikes: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

BVG said:


> How often do they do this? Are they regular enough to get the drop on them?
> 
> If so I would&#8230;
> -Stand by the road and ask them nicely to stop because it is scaring the hell out of your wife/mom/little girl (whatever works for you). Making it difficult for her to sleep at night.
> ...


 To stand on the side of the road and lie to perfect strangers, after you have gotten the drop in them, while they are in the midst of a legal recreational past-time, well that speaks volumes about what the hunting community is quickly becoming.

At another time people would be crying "HUNTER HARASSAMENT" for these same actions


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## dmavdmav (Jan 17, 2005)

Wizard3686 said:


> We do alot of shinning in the fields around here.
> 
> I will say this that i know my area good enough i will point the light down or at the truck until i get pass a house or what not.
> 
> I really try not to shine anyone's front yard or house because i know i wouldn't like it.


I agree with you, but I've been conditioned to associate shinning with poaching. Until its happened to you, it might be hard to relate.


----------



## captjimtc (Aug 10, 2005)

Wizard3686 said:


> We do alot of shinning in the fields around here.
> 
> *I will say this that i know my area good enough i will point the light down or at the truck until i get pass a house or what not. *
> 
> I really try not to shine anyone's front yard or house because i know i wouldn't like it.



That's exactly what we do also! Shinning helps to pattern deer in your area and really lets you peek into what's out there. Of all the biggest bucks I have seen in the UP almost all have came under the beam of a spotlight. It at least keeps you motivated as to what is actually out there to set you sights on for the upcoming season.


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

dmavdmav said:


> I agree with you, but I've been conditioned to associate shinning with poaching. Until its happened to you, it might be hard to relate.


 

Lmao are you for real. You dont think that ppl poach deer with out spot lights lmao. I have found deer with head cut off and back straps gone at 3 in the afternoon before. I live in a very big poaching area but you never hear of it up here why because of other things that happen and the fact that nothing will happen to the ppl who are doing it. 



I love to shine my 6 year old nephew loves to go with me when we shine it is a great way to spend the night with your kids or nephew or niece. It is just a great way to spend with anyone really


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

dmavdmav said:


> Need ideas on how to deal w/relentless spotlighters. I'll be planting a screen of trees this spring. These guys think they're untouchable. They even honked their horn last night as they drove by, taunting me. All ideas wecome. Thanks guys


What is it that bothers you about the shining..Are they shining your house? Or is it just the fact thery are shining your deer?



Wizard3686 said:


> I will say this that i know my area good enough i will point the light down or at the truck until i get pass a house or what not.
> 
> I really try not to shine anyone's front yard or house because i know i wouldn't like it.


 Golden rule


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

you answered your own question. If it's that big of a deal to you, plant an impenetrable hedgerow or plant a few rows of corn right there. 

It's legal until 11p - so they have a right to be there too...despite the fact that it bothers you.


----------



## Rudi's Dad (May 4, 2004)

I would guess a lot of shiners drink brewskies and shine, and the brazen ones have a gun for shooting the big bucks.
If they really are behaving, (yea right) youre out of luck. But wouldnt it be cool if they got caught with an open beer and or a gun?


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

I have to go take a poop, how many squares of paper am I allowed to use


----------



## UltimateOutdoorsman (Sep 13, 2001)

Wizard3686 said:


> I will say this that i know my area good enough i will point the light down or at the truck until i get pass a house or what not. I really try not to shine anyone's front yard or house because i know i wouldn't like it.


We do the same thing. Seems to keep the land owners happy. 

I do recall on one occasion though, there was a kind gentleman with a 12ga waiting for shiners on his front porch, and when we got close he touched off a shot. THAT was an interesting experience.


----------



## dmavdmav (Jan 17, 2005)

Wizard3686 said:


> Lmao are you for real. You dont think that ppl poach deer with out spot lights lmao. I have found deer with head cut off and back straps gone at 3 in the afternoon before. I live in a very big poaching area but you never hear of it up here why because of other things that happen and the fact that nothing will happen to the ppl who are doing it.
> 
> 
> 
> I love to shine my 6 year old nephew loves to go with me when we shine it is a great way to spend the night with your kids or nephew or niece. It is just a great way to spend with anyone really


LMAO!!! that deer was from the night b4!!! 99.9% of poachers are cowards in the cover of darkness.


----------



## dmavdmav (Jan 17, 2005)

sbooy42 said:


> What is it that bothers you about the shining..Are they shining your house? Or is it just the fact thery are shining your deer?
> 
> 
> Golden rule


1st. they aren't " my deer" . I prefer to hunt unpressured deer, and work very hard at that.


----------



## Bucks and Ducks (Jun 19, 2008)

I cannot believe I just wasted my time reading this...


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

dmavdmav said:


> 1st. they aren't " my deer" . I prefer to hunt unpressured deer, and work very hard at that.


We use to do a lot of shining and see the same deer night after night in the same place.. So i guess I don't understand how shining puts pressure on them..


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

You summed it up with your first post sbooy42, He just does not like people shining HIS deer on HIS property. Build a fence row or plant something tall there thats all you can do.


----------



## dmavdmav (Jan 17, 2005)

tommy-n said:


> You summed it up with your first post sbooy42, He just does not like people shining HIS deer on HIS property. Build a fence row or plant something tall there thats all you can do.


 
Shining is one thing. Shining AND shooting is another.


----------



## LarryA (Jun 16, 2004)

"I prefer to hunt unpressured deer, and work very hard at that."

Fact is there are many fallacies out there now about what constitutes pressuring deer. Deer at night time are a different animal. They treat people differently. They react to human scent differently. I have calmly walked past large bucks bedded down within 25 yards of me and the whole time I am talking to the deer or a buddy. I have approached the same deer night after night without scaring them away. I have seen on many different occassions deer walking into **** hounds treed to within 20 yards of the tree. Deer are very curious animals, and the dark seems to allow the curiosity to overcome their fear.

I would say your fears of spotlighters pressuring the deer are no more unfounded than any typical fear. You are basing your opinion of spotlighters on emotion rather than reason.

Spotlighting is a great way to evaulate the local deer herd regarding sex ratio and age structure of the herd.


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

dmavdmav said:


> Shining is one thing. Shining AND shooting is another.


I don't feel like reading everything again, but I don't remember you say anything about shooting.. If that's the case and this is happening on a regular basis....common sense would tell me to contact the local authorities..


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

tommy-n said:


> I have to go take a poop, how many squares of paper am I allowed to use


corn cob for you rugged hunter types...


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

dmavdmav said:


> I agree with you, but I've been conditioned to associate shinning with poaching. Until its happened to you, it might be hard to relate.


I've been conditioned to associate drunk driving with cars too, but I don't think cars will become illegal any time soon either.

Put up a privacy fence, plant trees, plant a few rows of corn, plant a hedge row, plant sourghum, train "your deer" to stay away from the road, install a giant mirror to reflect the spotlight back at them, but what ever you do get the hell over it. Not every person out spotting deer is a poacher. Just when I think I've read the most foolish thing I could read on here, someone comes along and tops it. It is a recreational past time, personally I love it, and just like with every other damned thing on earth, there is a small percentage that are an issue.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

A lot of country residents wonder what the reaction would be if they loaded a car up and drove through town shining yards houses ect. We just love cats dogs ect, its realy fun to see if you can get a light right in the dog kennel.


----------



## dmavdmav (Jan 17, 2005)

sbooy42 said:


> I don't feel like reading everything again, but I don't remember you say anything about shooting.. If that's the case and this is happening on a regular basis....common sense would tell me to contact the local authorities..


 
Yes added that later. First one 3yrs ago, just falling asleep..12a.m ish, heard louder vehicle pass by looked out window and saw shiner. Light dropped for a few seconds then came up and heard a crack. Called C.O. right away. While I was calming down heard a vehicle, and that sucker actually came back and watched him (passenger) grab it and throw it in the truck. 
2nd 1 this spring right at dusk, crack, looked out saw vehicle (tailights) take off. This time I went right out, and looked in the vicinity and found nothing. Found a couple weeks later (yearling doe)
The response from C.O. 45 min. first time. No show second time, a phone call two days later. HMMM


----------



## dmavdmav (Jan 17, 2005)

Also found two decomposed carcasses with 22 size caliber in rib and shoulder bone during bow season. We are in the shotgun zone.


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

just guessing here, and no disrespect, but your a older person that has nothing else to do but worry about cars slowing down on the road and shining. My mom and dad are getting older as well as my wifes and I hear it from all of them all the time If it's not one thing it's another

If there shooting call the law
If there shining before 11:00 leave them alone


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)




----------



## dmavdmav (Jan 17, 2005)

tommy-n said:


> just guessing here, and no disrespect, but your a older person that has nothing else to do but worry about cars slowing down on the road and shining. My mom and dad are getting older as well as my wifes and I hear it from all of them all the time If it's not one thing it's another
> 
> If there shooting call the law
> If there shining before 11:00 leave them alone


Did you read post b4 u??? they are VIOLATING!!! I am 49yrs. young. I'm guessing, no offense, you live in town. Hunt on someone elses property so no responsibility of taxes, insurance, maintenance, foodplots, its all good! So whats the big deal?? Am I on? sorry venting


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

ooops sorry

your about as wrong as I was

If you live close by me, I'll help you plant some pine tree's along the edge and have a couple beers


----------



## dmavdmav (Jan 17, 2005)

OK Tommy sorry, and I"ll take you up on the brewski....just very frustrated..this has been going on for years. And I've finally saved up enough for a 1/4 mile worth of natural screen. I'm just a workin class tryin to eke out a living, sustaining my family eating venison a good part of the year, each deer with a tag.


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

Keep us posted on what you plant and how it comes along. good luck


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

:lol: I realize this is a serious post but doing it for so many years does make me chuckle and shake my head at the different posts here.

This post sums up my basic opinion;


> To stand on the side of the road and lie to perfect strangers, after you have gotten the drop in them, while they are in the midst of a legal recreational past-time, well that *speaks volumes about what the hunting community is quickly becoming*.


One post claims a deer was shot at 12AM, illegal to even shine then as it is during November at anytime too. What makes anyone believe that if you make all shining illegal it will prevent deer from being shot, I don't know. Deer are poached during the day, between dark and 11pm and after 11 pm in the middle of the night. So how making shining illegal would prevent poaching is beyond me.

Reading posts like this along with the wolf thread that was closed makes me glad that I haven't hunted since 2006 so I don't have to be associated with the so-called hunters out there. I'm not referring to everyone but more and more of the selfish ones show up.


----------



## Bucket-Back (Feb 8, 2004)

An exception in the new shining law allows the retrieval of dead or wounded big game animals past sunset using an artificial light while on foot, as long as the person does not possess a firearm or bow and arrow.[/QUOTE]

Does this pertain to CPL holders also?Because I don't feel comfortable in the bush without a firearm,even on my own property,especially at night with just a light.We live adjacent to Manistee Nat'l Forest,where people are dumping off the family dog,wild juvenile bears,coyotes,felons living in the woods etc.The light can attract all of the above,what can you do when coyotes or bear are preparing to feast on your kill and want you for dessert?Not to mention the felons knowing where you are and where your vehicle is unattended and the list can go on and on.Where is my tinfoil hat?


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Bucket-Back said:


> An exception in the new shining law allows the retrieval of dead or wounded big game animals past sunset using an artificial light while on foot, as long as the person does not possess a firearm or bow and arrow.
> 
> Does this pertain to CPL holders also?Because I don't feel comfortable in the bush without a firearm,even on my own property,especially at night with just a light.We live adjacent to Manistee Nat'l Forest,where people are dumping off the family dog,wild juvenile bears,coyotes,felons living in the woods etc.The light can attract all of the above,what can you do when coyotes or bear are preparing to feast on your kill and want you for dessert?Not to mention the felons knowing where you are and where your vehicle is unattended and the list can go on and on.Where is my tinfoil hat?


 No it doesn't pertain to CPL's unless the weapon was used.


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

dmavdmav said:


> Need ideas on how to deal w/relentless spotlighters. I'll be planting a screen of trees this spring. These guys think they're untouchable. They even honked their horn last night as they drove by, taunting me. All ideas wecome. Thanks guys


I will preface this by saying I enjoy shining, pretty much do it every time I'm up north, and have many fond memories of it as a child. As long as you follow the rules (written and unwritten), I have no problem with it. Some of the biggest deer I've seen in our area have been through shining and the knowledge that deer of this caliber are in our neighborhood has caused me to pass up bucks I normally wouldn't in hopes of catching a glimpse of one of the "big guys."

With that being said. I can tell you what two different properties in our area did. One guy rented a dozer for a day and used it to push a bunch of dirt/sod along the road line and built a big berm. The second guy in the area bought wood fencing and staggered it around the edges of his fields and built it with a fairly large gap underneath the fencing. The fencing was put up with one or two sections together and then the next grouping of fencing would be staggered 10' back from the other one. It made it so you can't get a direct line of sight. You can get small glimpses at an angle through the gaps in the fencing but you wouldn't be able to just park at the road and look in. He also planted a few rows of corn along the fencing. The deer also aren't fenced in the property as they can go around or underneath the fencing. 

(the fencing design is kind of like this if you can't visualize it)

---------
------------- -------------
-------------


----------



## outfishin_ (Jul 28, 2004)

After reading all the damn hubub about shining ....I think I might go shining tonight.I can do it legally and I won't even poach.....I'll even go where there's no homes or houses. I'll only shine public deer...no private deer. As not too upset local land owners and not to pressure "their" deer. I just bought a 5 million candle power light that should do the trick....Boy this thing is bright and hot too. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Macker13 (Oct 1, 2007)

stickem said:


> aww do you want a cookie?:lol::lol: ive heard it all now....


 Ahh, I'm in for the cookie! What type? I'll p.m. you my addy!:lol::lol:


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

outfishin_ said:


> After reading all the damn hubub about shining ....I think I might go shining tonight.I can do it legally and I won't even poach.....I'll even go where there's no homes or houses. I'll only shine public deer...no private deer. As not too upset local land owners and not to pressure "their" deer. I just bought a 5 million candle power light that should do the trick....Boy this thing is bright and hot too. :lol::lol::lol:


Now that is just funny


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

dmavdmav said:


> Need ideas on how to deal w/relentless spotlighters. I'll be planting a screen of trees this spring. These guys think they're untouchable. They even honked their horn last night as they drove by, taunting me. All ideas wecome. Thanks guys


I had a similar problem once. Shining and shooting. I went to the hunting store and bought several packages of reflective trail markers. You know the ones that are like a round thumb tack. I stuck them in every tree high and low. Every bush, shrub, and in the weeds close and far. I also made cardboad cutouts of bedded deer and put the reflective tacks for eyes. After a few days the shining stopped and the cardbord did have some holes in it. I drove by myself with a spotlight and when I turned the light on the field lit up like the Grizwald family christmas.:lol: 
I guess they got sick of seeing all of the reflectors and shooting deer that don't die.:lol:


----------



## Tom Morang (Aug 14, 2001)

Fur-minator said:


> I had a similar problem once. Shining and shooting. I went to the hunting store and bought several packages of reflective trail markers. You know the ones that are like a round thumb tack. I stuck them in every tree high and low. Every bush, shrub, and in the weeds close and far. I also made cardboad cutouts of bedded deer and put the reflective tacks for eyes. After a few days the shining stopped and the cardbord did have some holes in it. I drove by myself with a spotlight and when I turned the light on the field lit up like the Grizwald family christmas.:lol:
> I guess they got sick of seeing all of the reflectors and shooting deer that don't die.:lol:


Now that's funny........and a great idea......

:yikes::lol::lol::yikes:


----------



## jiggineyes (Feb 19, 2005)

outfishin_ said:


> After reading all the damn hubub about shining ....I think I might go shining tonight.I can do it legally and I won't even poach.....I'll even go where there's no homes or houses. I'll only shine public deer...no private deer. As not too upset local land owners and not to pressure "their" deer. I just bought a 5 million candle power light that should do the trick....Boy this thing is bright and hot too. :lol::lol::lol:


 
Gander Mtn has a nice 10 mill one for around $40! Works awesome at 1/2 mile!!!:lol:


----------



## mrctfd (Dec 29, 2006)

Have a little fun with it. Put a 3-d target in the field with reflectve tacks (used for trail marking) in its eyes and see how long they sit there and look at it. Maybe even shoot at it. May be put some rattling antlers on it to bring them to point of not being able to resist. I got lots of reflective tacks let me know if you need some. It would be great fun to have it on video.:lol:


----------



## stickem (Oct 31, 2007)

i cant believe you people that own property actually think yall own the deer..lmao bahaha get over yourself eh?:lol::lol:


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

stickem said:


> i cant believe you people that own property actually think yall own the deer..lmao bahaha get over yourself eh?:lol::lol:



What the hell does that have to do with shining someones windows on their house???


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2005)

stickem said:


> i cant believe you people that own property actually think yall own the deer..lmao bahaha get over yourself eh?:lol::lol:


I guess its not a problem in the trailer park.:lol::lol: Grow up.


----------



## stickem (Oct 31, 2007)

wally-eye said:


> What the hell does that have to do with shining someones windows on their house???


this thread is not all about shinning in windows.....some of you think if you own the property you own the deer JMO thats all..good day


----------



## dmavdmav (Jan 17, 2005)

Fur-minator said:


> I had a similar problem once. Shining and shooting. I went to the hunting store and bought several packages of reflective trail markers. You know the ones that are like a round thumb tack. I stuck them in every tree high and low. Every bush, shrub, and in the weeds close and far. I also made cardboad cutouts of bedded deer and put the reflective tacks for eyes. After a few days the shining stopped and the cardbord did have some holes in it. I drove by myself with a spotlight and when I turned the light on the field lit up like the Grizwald family christmas.:lol:
> I guess they got sick of seeing all of the reflectors and shooting deer that don't die.:lol:


 
Awesome idea! I even have some red reflective for those buck eyes


----------



## BallsRdragn (Jul 21, 2005)

Stick a hundred of these out!


----------



## outfishin_ (Jul 28, 2004)

BallsRdragn said:


> Stick a hundred of these out!


Better yet do that yourself..l:lol:


----------

